# nx2000 brakes and stock 14" rims



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

where dosnt the nx2000 calipers fit on the vertical (stud side) or the horizontal (tire side)? i was thinking if its the vertical i could maybe use wheel spacers?

edit: hey look i hit 400 posts!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Did you READ any of those 400 hits? Did you try different criteria?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I think he was talking about his post count...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

no it has nothing to do with spacers or offset. Just inner rim shape.
most rims look like this on the inside { whereas the 14" rims that came with the NX2000 look like this [. So its just the slope of the upper part of the rim on the inside that knocks the caliper.

Seth


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Post count...hmmm. Damn it, thought I had another Search Nazi victory.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *Post count...hmmm. Damn it, thought I had another Search Nazi victory. *


 lol.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *no it has nothing to do with spacers or offset. Just inner rim shape.
> most rims look like this on the inside { whereas the 14" rims that came with the NX2000 look like this [. So its just the slope of the upper part of the rim on the inside that knocks the caliper.
> 
> Seth *


so a 5 mm spacer wouldnt bring the rim out far enough not to rub on the caliper? damn, maybe i can grind it down?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
Thats what most people do. Grind it down. however it is bad for the caliper (strength and heat dissapation wise). However it may be more sensible to simply get 15" rims or the NX2000 14" alloys.

Seth


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Yeah,
> Thats what most people do. Grind it down. however it is bad for the rotor (strength and heat dissapation wise). However it may be more sensible to simply get 15" rims or the NX2000 14" alloys.
> 
> Seth *


Did you mean caliper? Many people have ground the caliper without any problems. Otherwise you can always get a set of 14" NX2000 wheels like Seth suggested. They can be found damn cheap too!


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

wes said:


> *Did you mean caliper? Many people have ground the caliper without any problems. Otherwise you can always get a set of 14" NX2000 wheels like Seth suggested. They can be found damn cheap too! *


any idea on the best place to look? and what do they look like?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Classifieds*

Here and sr20deforum.com CHeck seth's sig. he has them on his car. I have a set for my race tires but I do not have pics. of them. IIRC I paid $100 for all 4 of my NX wheels with center caps.


----------

